# CPU Recovery



## Anonymous (Mar 5, 2009)

I know there is a little bit of money to be made in recovering older computers and even new ones for the sake of the gold inside of them. I just wanted to ask if it was possible to find a local refiner near me through here so that I can collect used computers and have the gold refined. Are there any other parts besides the CPU that has gold or other valuables besides retail of the part.


----------



## istari9 (Mar 5, 2009)

Chuck was telling me about a local Missouri refiner. We even discussed taking a trip to look over the operation. Yoou may try a google search with Missouri in mind... Or ask Chuck from the Kansas city area He is a member on this forum listed prior to feb 2008. 

Ray


----------



## Chuck_Revised (Mar 5, 2009)

The only commercial refiner I know of in Missouri is Arch Enterprises in Mexico, Missouri, off I-70 on the east side of the state. No actual experience, but I have seen a negative comment about Arch on this forum.

http://archenterprises.com/index.asp

Suggest you look for a hobbyist in the forum who might work with you.

Chuck


----------



## jamthe3 (Mar 6, 2009)

I seem to remember once reading that "Lou" offered to do assays for anyone interested or in need. Don't know, and certainly wouldn't presume to speak for someone else, but if he still was willing to do that kind of service...he might be willing to refine a whole lot. Might be a for real true "good deal" for both ya'all....win-win, so to speak. Apparently, it is quite the hairy ordeal finding the oxymoronic "honest" refiner.

You might consider asking, just a thought.

Cheers,
John


----------



## istari9 (Mar 6, 2009)

Chuck thanks for the come back. Say would you be interested in cleaning Mother Boards I am getting quite a supply and would reather be working on other parts. Let me know...

Ray


----------

